# Still One Of My Top Slingshots !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This is my second post in more than 4 years or so, I got inspired by the F-16 post ;- )

My favorite go to sling has always been the modified F-16, but this sling below is pretty much in the tie. It is a PC-M4 wire sling from China. As I have posted before the sling as it comes is a pure [email protected] ! The tubes are horrible the fit and finish bad, the pouch stinks and I could go on .... but the wire sling itself is perfect. It was cheap and it is not zinc so it will not break !!

I remove all the stuff off the sling and redo it, I anodize the frame, re wrap the handle section, slide rubber tubing over the forks and generally use loop tubing for power ..... most of the time I use 1745,1842 or #303 from the latex tubing store, I do use Green Rolyan also, great stuff !. Having almost 3 inches of fork gap I'm fine with 5/8 size marbles and down .. 3/8oz lead weights are deadly with this sling, as are 1/2 steal ;- )



















Here are three that are being blued, back a few years ago.










These slings were a great buy at the time as they were well under $2.00 ea. Not so now, i would not buy at the $4-6+ price. i bought mine by buying a 12ea lot and I did get them Cheap. Hence the reason back when i was posting a lot, I named this sling "The Cheapo"

I feel the slingshot bug starting to hit me again so I may be posting more ;- )

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hey friend, missed you ... don't stay away so long.*


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am so glad to see you on here,Wll

And as for me, the other cheapo, I love the mods you made here. I have of these flips laying around some whete or one like it.

I love when I find a projest and have all the components on hand.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is one that I redid last night. I'm going to fix up a few more and let some marbles fly this up coming weekend.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Getting ready for this weekend, these two will be going along with the one posted yesterday. I will take a F-16 also.

I have the marbles ready and some steel also. I love slinging marbles as they are fun to watch sailing along.

I'm going to my airgun spot, I don't think I'm a good enough slingshot shooter to hit anything, but is sure fun trying.

Coated all rubber with 303, that I just got today, and just made sure these slings are ready for action. i have my glasses and my shooting glove as usual ;-)



















wll


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Glad to see you posting stuff! I love seeing what people can do with a cheap platform, and those looped shooters look awesome. By far my favorite style of frame.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

wll, great to read your posts. When I first started here, I would look for your posts in the Slingshot Modifications sub-forum. Hope you start posting again!


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

black and red one is sharp looking' especially


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm Just gonna say this Wll I want to thank you for showing me this beauty.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

dogcatchersito said:


> I'm Just gonna say this Wll I want to thank you for showing me this beauty.


Those are pretty cool slings for sure. I'm still trying to get a hold of the manufacturer in China to buy a few of them so I cam make up some for my guys at work. China is on a two week long vacation now so getting in touch with them is hard at the present time !.

wll


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

On thread I had for my mod their is a link for Amazon. They are 4.84$ on there. That way you can get a few while they are in Vacay.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

dogcatchersito said:


> On thread I had for my mod their is a link for Amazon. They are 4.84$ on there. That way you can get a few while they are in Vacay.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


While that is a fair price, I'm looking at buying 25+ of them, to make some custom Cheapo's for folks I know.

Looking to spend under a bucks ea if I can from China. They are on Holiday till around Feb 1 .... at that time I will try again.

wll


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

wll said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > On thread I had for my mod their is a link for Amazon. They are 4.84$ on there. That way you can get a few while they are in Vacay.
> ...


Do you have a link for them? Wouldn't mind seeing if there are a couple other designs on the cheap.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't have an Alibaba link, just look up cheap slingshots under $1.00 .. Alibaba has been a real pain for me so far. There are other deals, but so far it is for me *not* like you are ordering from ebay or Amazon .. so far I'm not to impressed !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I just bought a few more Cheapos at a very good price, not as good as China, but pretty good. I will rip them apart, tumble them and apply bluing to slow down any rusting. I then will build one with pictures showing how I wrap the handle, put the latex tube covering over the wire frame and put on my finger sling.

wll


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

wll said:


> Well I just bought a few more Cheapos at a very good price, not as good as China, but pretty good. I will rip them apart, tumble them and apply bluing to slow down any rusting. I then will build one with pictures showing how I wrap the handle, put the latex tube covering over the wire frame and put on my finger sling.
> 
> wll


I have started using over grip under grip tape to add some cushion. To make the metal a little more forgiving to the hands.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Well I just bought a few more Cheapos at a very good price, not as good as China, but pretty good. I will rip them apart, tumble them and apply bluing to slow down any rusting. I then will build one with pictures showing how I wrap the handle, put the latex tube covering over the wire frame and put on my finger sling.
> 
> wll


My frames come in tomorrow, so I'll start ripping them apart and doing some touch ups to the frames, adding a little space in the eye so my frame tubes will fit and grinding down the rough edges. Then comes 3 hrs in the vibration tumbler and then blued and lightly oiled.

Then one luckey one will be all set up in a how to with pictures ... it may take a little while 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Well I just bought a few more Cheapos at a very good price, not as good as China, but pretty good. I will rip them apart, tumble them and apply bluing to slow down any rusting. I then will build one with pictures showing how I wrap the handle, put the latex tube covering over the wire frame and put on my finger sling.
> 
> wll


My frames come in tomorrow, so I'll start ripping them apart and doing some touch ups to the frames, adding a little space in the eye so my frame tubes will fit and grinding down the rough edges. Then comes 3 hrs in the vibration tumbler and then blued and lightly oiled.

Then one luckey one will be all set up in a how to with pictures ... it may take a little while 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well here are some photos of one of the Cheapo's I got today.

The first pick is of the [email protected] packaging










The second is the sling out of the package. Notice the rotten tubes and the tubes on the nut is split ... really dangerous ! Not only that but the black tubing on the forks is glued on and just pealed off, it was rotten !










The next photo is showing the burr on the eye ... this would tear all tubes that you would try to install. I took a screw driver to open up the eye a bit and then sanded the inside to make it smooth.









The last pic is the almost completed sling ...Still have to put a lanyard on it and fix her up a bit. I might add the tubes over the forks are a real bear to do and must be done using liquid soap on the inside










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here it is finished, a two finger lanyard that holds the sling in my hand and in place ready for a fast shot. The tassels at the end are there just because I like the looks ;- )

I'm not sure what I will band her with, probably 1745 or maybe my Kent #303 (this tubing is between 1842 and 1745 in the power level and is capable of major hunting if I should use it as such). I may give this sling tube set a 7" active so I can extend my draw just a wee bit, I feel as if I have been a bit on the short side of my draw ;- )

I might add that almost all my slings are very much utilitarian in looks and are made to function when called upon. I do have a few Chinese Zinco's and some funky others but basically I want a sling that can take abuse and is thin to pocket. I have all types of commercial slings from many of the slingshot makers on this forum and others and they are all well designed and function well .... but almost all of them have bulk and I like a easily pocketable sling.

Being a slingshot is such a simple device and the power comes from the elastic, as long as the sling holds the intended elastic well and is comfortable to hold, I'm fine ! The F-16 is a great example of a very, very underrated slingshot that is available at just about any big retailer, and I always have one or two of my modified F-16 in my slingshot bag. The wide forks are great for safely reasons and throwing big ammo and this sling can handle heavy tubes and very heavy ammo also.

I put the Cheapo's in a little bit different category as for me are better suited for ammo in the 1/2" diameter and a bit smaller. The weight of the ammo can be 50 cal lead if you wish and knock the heck out of something using any tubes you desire ! The Cheapos are also a lot smaller, much more pocketable and in my opinion more comfortable to shoot.

I wasn't going to give my philosophy on why I like these so much, but there you have it anyway ;- )










wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Brilliant man! I'm a big fan of your work. Looks mean and clean!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here she is ready to go .. Tubed with Kent #303's and a good size micro fiber pouch for 1/2 size ammo.










wll


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Like that a lot Wil.....where you getting the cheap frames (?), if you don't mind sharing that is ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Like that a lot Wil.....where you getting the cheap frames (?), if you don't mind sharing that is ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got them from the guy that sells on Amazon for about $2.95 ea because I bought all he had at the time. I can get them for less then a buck on Alibaba, but so far contacting them has been a real pain. The ones I bought are enough for me and the few I give to friends, I really don't need any more and will stop trying to contact Alibaba.

Remember, these slings as they come are a complete disaster and need fixing .. eyelets need to be opened up about 1/8", burrs removed from eyelets and sanded smooth on the inside. The tubes are rotten, every single one of these Chinese slings I got the tubes were rotten, and the black rubber on the forks is rotten and glued in place.. The cord is the only thing that can be used to re-wrap the handle section. I use 5/16OD x 3/16 ID x 1/16 Wall Rubber tubing for covering the forks. (Those must be put on using dish soap as they fit very tight).

Once you spend a little time stripping the sling as it comes and you re due it ... You have a slingshot that will last a lifetime for sure !!!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Of the Cheapo's I bought 3 were different yet marked PC-M4 The one on the left is a cheapo that I have been modifying and in my pictures, the one on the right is different, it is very think and heavy bent steel rod for sure and the feel is different, not bad, just different, it is also a bit wider (.300 vs.279). The one of the right also blued a lot different, it took longer the blue to penetrate the metal.










wll


----------

